# First bow season, new blind set up



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

So after doing a little clearing, I installed my pop-up and brushed it in a little.
So did I brush it in enough? Its sitting just off the side of an old logging road in deep pineywoods east Texas.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

It will probably work, but you can't really over do it. I've learned that going to places like Hobby Lobby and picking up artificial greenery like ivy or fern and attaching it to the top and sides of your pop up will help break up the outline and it won't die and turn brown. Your 2 biggest things to remember is keep the wind in your favor and wear dark/black clothes in the blind . Good luck


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just my opinion, but I think it's more about the deer getting used to it. I set one of mine up at a new spot at our ranch sept 1 and used trail cameras to scout the deer reaction. The first week the only action was at night or early before sun rise. The next week the deer started showing in daylight both morning and afternoons. And now there is heavy deer traffic at that feed station like its not even there. It's not really brushed in much at all except on the sides and behind. I've hunted a south Texas bow only ranch with probably 20 of those big green permanent blinds anywhere from 10-25 yards from feed stations and the deer could care less about them. "USUALLY" no matter how much you brush it in there is still the process of the deer feeling comfortable with it. The deer woods look the same all around, to us, but it's the home of the deer. One way to look at it is as if I put an extra recliner in your living room, you would notice right away.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Your in E Tex and if you want to see deer on a regular basis get OUT and AWAY from the pop-up, get you a climber, NOT a ladder stand. You might take the biggest deer that ever walked BUT the odds are against you. E Tex deer are smarter than what you will encounter in W or S Tex PERIOD. Most anywhere in S or W Tex deer will walk by a stand >knowing or seeing< you in it, most anywhere in E Tex a deer will not show itself if it >>THINKS<< your in it. More times than not the reason you see hunters complaining about E Tex is they bring their W or S Tex hunting ways and habits to E Tex and it won't work. I have hunted E Tex most all my 54 yrs hunting and CAN say you need to heed the advice if you want success. Some will sat I'm FOS but I stand by my statement with proof of success yr after yr ....WW


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

WW

Why no ladder stands? I am about to set one up that is 20' up.


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

Climbing stand, hand corn and hunt the wind if you want to kill a big deer in east Texas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

WADER13 said:


> WW
> 
> Why no ladder stands? I am about to set one up that is 20' up.


I feel the ladder stand along with a tripod are good once maybe twice, but not for regular use and NEVER if wind is wrong.....for deer at a distance they are OK, but to get deer inside 30 you need to step up your game. Deersteaks mentioned Hobby Lobby for greenery, OR after Christmas make the rounds picking up a cpl of artificial trees for FREE, the limbs make excellent cover, also make the after Christmas sales and pick up some garland and such...


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks for the input, went this past weekend and shot a pig, no deer on the game cam yet. Will get a tree stand next season. Will have to work with what i have now. Any brands of tree stands to look for or stay away from?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Summit viper if you gun hunt.

Summit razor of you bow hunt.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Summit viper if you gun hunt.
> 
> Summit razor of you bow hunt.


Bullet Backpacker for gun, Broadhead Backpacker for bow IF they still make them, both fold up nicely. Summit is without a doubt the best climber made....I own 3, one is loaned out to Royboy I just hope he tries it....my son is scared of heights, I finally got him out of his darned pop-up last yr after 5 trips without seeing a deer, 2 times in my Summit, both times he had deer all over him, he is now another happy Summit owner.....


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree on the climber... get off the ground and you can play the wind and move more often easier!!! Hunt a summit viper year round and it's done me well both bow and rifle!


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

How high is high enough? Not real fond of being too far off the ground myself? I have a climber, but end up sweating my tail off by the time I'm up the tree. Thinking I might try a lock-on.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

you are absolutely fine. The deer will get used to it.

keep hand corning in the shooting lanes every chance you can and i personally would leave the windows open


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have taken up all of my ground blinds this year and built natural blinds out of natural cover. Not that they don't work, just not for me. I have built them in areas around our feeders where the wind will not be an issue and I can't hunt the same feeder on any wind and not just where my pop up is set up. Another reason is because of my height and draw lenght. I'm 6'8 with a 32" draw and the tents are just not enough room for me and the windows are too low. I have built them all mid day between hunts and have had luck with deer coming as close as 3 yards from me without knowing I was there. They are heavily covered and I only leave about a 18"x18" hole to shoot from. I also have them built to where I can sit as much as 3 feet behind the window and can draw undetected. Sitting in tents was too hard for me to draw without making noise like my elbow hitting the back, or my arrow sticking out the front. Also, I can see through the small gaps in the sticks and leaves and still see deer coming. Where as the tents with only 1 window open it makes spotting approaching deer tough until they are right in front of you. 

In my area they have produced much better for me. With our natural surrounding trees, bushes, brush etc the deer haven't paid them any attention at all even 2 hours after ive built them and climbed in. The tents if not brushed in properly can spook deer quick. Or you have to leave it and let them get used to it. 

Off the ground is always good but just not for my area. I'll take some pics of a few of mine this weekend and post them. It's a little work and with some help from lease members it's not bad. And ALWAYS scent is huge. I go to extremes to cover my scent. Clothes, showers, sprays etc etc and I'm a ghost sitting in there. Deer on our place tend to come from the same directions to the feeders but there is always the few that come from down wind. With rear cover and scent elimination I haven't been busted yet. Had a healthy buck darn near walk into the back of my blind and he didn't know I was 3 yards from him.

Lastly is when the branches and leaves die, which is usually a few days. Simple just get out early in the dark or mid day and cover up the thin spots with new pieces bingo your ready. Or I do it Friday night at the spots where I will be for the weekend and with the wind for those few days.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Always set our popups out in August...deer don't mind them and I've never brushed one in. Had a nubbin stick his head into the window one morning; I so wanted to grab him by the nose but didn't  He finally got bored and went back to the corn.

Just an FYI though and TXPalerider turned me onto this; always paint the windows that you'll have open black on the outside. The deer will get used to seeing the black "holes" so that when you're inside the blind hunting with the windows open you still have the black "holes".

TH


----------

